# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Ordering Wild Bettas from Overseas

## Mudskipper

OK, here's the new thread. Just received an email from Hermanus in Jakarta with a list of what he has available. He didn't send prices and I just replied asking for them. Until we get that, this is the list of what is available from him:

Albimarginata
Chanoides
Unimaculata
Compuncta
Patoti
Ideii
Ocellata temp. n/a
Strohii (limited)
Edithae (limited)
Rubra
Krataios
Enisae
Balunga (limited)
Brownorum
Persephone (Limited)
Rutillans
Wajok sp
Uberis
Burdigala
Bellica
Smaragdina
Imbellis
Mahachai

The fish at the Betta Club booth were Hermanus' and so gorgeous. Anyone tempted by this list too?

----------


## Mudskipper

I just got his price list...not that cheap but his fish are really nice.

Albimarginata 60$
Chanoides 50$
Unimaculata 70$
Compuncta 70$
Patoti 70$
Ideii 70$
Ocellata temp. n/a
Strohii (limited) 50$
Edithae (limited) 30$
Rubra 50$
Krataios 50$
Enisae 50$
Balunga (limited)30$
Brownorum 50$
Persephone (Limited)70$
Rutillans 50$
Wajok sp 50$
Uberis 50$
Burdigala 50$
Bellica 50$
Smaragdina 25$
Imbellis 25$
Mahachai 25$

He also doesn't ship and will only hand carry when he comes to SG. Alternatively, I may be going to Jakarta for a meeting in a few months...if he doesn't come by then, maybe I can hand carry back.

----------


## nature beauty

Bro 2 x Pair of Unimac for me Do let me know when to make payment for it thanks!

----------


## Mudskipper

We need to take this slowly, guys. Unless we know someone who is going to Jakarta who can hand carry back for us before I go. If there are enough orders, we might find it more affordable to split the cost of Hermanus's airfare - he suggested. LOL! So keep in mind that is the just the price of the fishes quoted there...there will be additional for getting them here.

----------


## johannes

Finalize your order with Hermanus and i will pick the fishes up from him, then you guys can pick the fishes at my place.

----------


## Mudskipper

Thanks, Johannes. Very kind of you to help us. I think in all fairness and in appreciation, we should all factor in some sort of reimbursement for your help. I suggest a nominal $10 per pair ... which if you consider, will make the fishes still very cheap compared to the 100 percent profit margin you would probably pay for the fishes in a store.

----------


## Emokidz

Hi Mudskipper, could you put me down for 2 pairs of Persephone? Thanks!

----------


## TanCH

Is the price for a pair of per piece?

----------


## Emokidz

Wild betta prices are always per pair unless otherwise stated, so don't get too shocked! Haha!

----------


## Mudskipper

> Is the price for a pair of per piece?


Oy, brother, you play wild bettas for so long and you still don't know? Especially for you, I will collect as per piece. Then you can contribute $10 a piece to Johannes too. LOL!

----------


## TanCH

LOL! Must confirm with you guys mah.. Hermanus's price and quality usually higer. =X 
Let me decide what to get first. Might not be getting any..

----------


## similus

Hi guys,
One pair of B Rubra for me. :Wink: 

kum sia.

----------


## illumnae

What's the closing date of this MO? Still deciding whether to get apistos or wild bettas for office

----------


## Mudskipper

I think we can wait until middle of July. Johannes will be returning after first week of August. So that will be pick up time. 

8-)

----------


## biweilow

Hello,

One pair each of _Betta rubra_ and _Betta patoti_ for me please. Thanks.

----------


## Emokidz

Oh yea, can I check, did Hermanus state the location type of _the Betta Uberis? (eg. Sukadana / Kubu / Pangkalan Bun)_ Thanks!

----------


## Mudskipper

So far the total order is:

Unimacs - 4 pairs (2 each Mudskipper/Nature Beauty)
Persephone - 2 pairs (Emokidz)
Rubra - 2 pairs (1 each Similus/Biweilow)
Patoti - 1 pair (Biweilow)

Please note the prices above...those are Hermanus' prices...plus 10 each pair you order to Johannes for carrying back for us.

Note: those that state "limited quantity" I have told Hermanus already and he will chope those for you. We have to figure out how to collect the money and get it to Hermanus. 
REALLY need to figure out how to do this...hahaha. Now you all can see why I am not in sales or accounting.

----------


## 900801

Can have a mini wild betta group meet up at some fish shop. Then someone collects the money and pass it to Johannes who then passes it to Hermanus. Just my suggestion. Have to still see if the people involve are ok with the arrangement.

----------


## Mudskipper

Hey 900801, that is a very good idea. Quite convenient for most of us as we always need to go bust our budgets at the fish stores. 8-) Maybe one evening before Johannes leaves at C328...seems like a pretty popular place for most of us.

----------


## Emokidz

Yup I'm alright with that arrangement. C328 is a good place since everyone's familiar with it.

----------


## similus

I'm okay with that arrangmt. Another way is to TT to Johannes' POSB account. Err...I guess most of us have a POSB account.
But then again, Mudskipper it's your call. I'm fine just need "early warning".

cheers.

----------


## Mudskipper

That'a also an option, I suppose. If Johannes is open to that, of course. OK...will wait for another month before closing orders...unless otherwise instructed by Hermanus or Johannes (we depend on his departure date mah)

----------


## nature beauty

both way sound great for me same here i do need some early warning as well.

----------


## Mudskipper

Nature beauty, bro, can you clear your message box? Tried sending you PM but it bounced. LOL! Very popular guy, man.

----------


## Emokidz

Hi Mudskipper, could you put me down for 1 pair of Betta Uberis too, in addition to my previous order. Thanks!

Oh yea for those interested in more detail, I've gotten in touch with Hermanus about his B. Uberis and Burdigala. They are Betta Uberis sp. 'Pangkalan Bun' and Betta Burdigala sp. 'Kubu'.

----------


## bernie

Pls note that one can only carry back a max of 3l of water or 30 fishes from overseas.

----------


## nature beauty

ok done... sorry these day i'm a little busy hence forget about the clearing of inbox.

----------


## Mudskipper

Oh dear. Have we reached that number yet? I hope not.

----------


## Emokidz

Nope we have not. Presently the orders are as follows:

Unimacs - 4 pairs (2 each Mudskipper/Nature Beauty)
Persephone - 2 pairs (Emokidz)
Rubra - 2 pairs (1 each Similus/Biweilow)
Patoti - 1 pair (Biweilow)
Uberis - 1 pair (Emokidz)

2*(4+2+2+1+1)=20

----------


## Mudskipper

Cool! hahaha. I was worried for a while. I guess we can keep taking orders until the deadline or until we reach 30 fishes.

----------


## johannes

weeiiii, i may be getting some other fishes too... not Bettas... hahhaa...  :Razz: 
wait... my wife is coming with me.. so i guess no issue.. The bettas i suppose will fit in a shoe box..

----------


## Mudskipper

LOL! I don't think anyone else is ordering. I have to stop...don't quite know where to put them already.

----------


## nature beauty

Hi Bro, so sorry that i will need to fly airplane this time round as i had some commitment that don't allow me to expand my collection for the time been with that i will need to cancel my order this time round. but don't let that spoil the fun for the rest^^ 

Happy fishing^^

----------


## Emokidz

Oh alright, so the tally now is:

Unimacs - 2 pairs (Mudskipper)
Persephone - 2 pairs (Emokidz)
Rubra - 2 pairs (1 each Similus/Biweilow)
Patoti - 1 pair (Biweilow)
Uberis - 1 pair (Emokidz)

2*(2+2+2+1+1)=16

----------


## Mudskipper

Thanks for keeping track, Bernard. 8-)

----------


## Emokidz

Haha
No probs. Quite excited haha

----------


## Mudskipper

So how/ july already. When will we get together to give Johannes the money? Any update on orders? Any changes, better make them now.

----------


## Emokidz

Yes, I'm alright with meeting up. My schedule is quite open, so just give a time convenient for yourself, I'll try to match it : )

----------


## Mudskipper

Everyone who has ordered something, please PM me your confirmation...we plan on meeting on July 25th (that's Monday) at 7 pm at C328 to hand the money to Johannes. 

If you need to arrange alternative means of getting your funds to him, please PM me as well.

The final list will be compiled once payment is made and posted here.

Thank you.

----------


## Emokidz

Alright! I'm going to change my order a bit (due to the new spawns and real estate space.. lol!) 

1 Pair Persephone
1 Pair Uberis

Instead of 2 Pairs Persephone. Thanks!

----------


## Mudskipper

No worries, it's all good. Must always keep the best interest of the fishes we have on hand already when we think of adding to the collection.

----------


## Mudskipper

OK, I think we finally have it. The final order:

Mudskipper: 2 pairs of Unimacs
Emokidz: 1 pair of Persephone and 1 pair Uberis
Biweilow: 1 pair Rubra and 1 pair Patoti
Similus: 1 pair Rubra

Thanks to everyone for the orders and for paying Johannes who is collecting them on our behalf. Please PM me your phone numbers (got yours Emokidz and Similus, so Bieilow still need yours) so that we can arrange for pick up. Johannes returns on August 8 so we'd like to do the pick up that night at his place in Woodlands. For the safety and well being of your fish, please leave that date open...in the evening after 9 pm. Thanks.

----------


## Mudskipper

Final Final order...

Mudskipper:1 pair of Unimacs
Emokidz: 1 pair of Persephone and 1 pair Uberis
Biweilow: 1 pair Rubra and 1 pair Patoti
Similus: 1 pair Rubra

No more space...got one batch of Channoides fries growing out. One batch just released. Two more batches releasing in a week. No tank space for anything else. *sigh*

----------


## apistomaster

In response to the general thread topic about ordering Bettas from over seas, I ordered a pair of Betta sp "Mahachai" several years ago.
The FOB price for the pair in Bangkok was US$35.
By the time I paid freight and a trans-shipper's fees the pair ended up actually cost me $US 90.00.
They bred within a week and later almost continuously in a colony style breeding set up. I got up to over 500 fry and had to cull half to make room to grow them out.
I bred them through the F3 generation before I stopped raising them and shared hundreds with other hobbyists within the USA. I was pleased with how it all worked out and I easily recovered my initial investment.

Now I am breeding a wild pair of Betta smaragdina and took this photo of my male flaring at the mirror I put in the tank to elicit the flaring response.

----------


## Mudskipper

That's one of my fears...I'm nervous about not being able to find the wild bettas that I've become so addicted to when I finally move back to be with my parents in Canada, in a few years. Shipping animals live is so expensive and troublesome. Will have to figure something out when the time comes.

----------


## apistomaster

I think you will find that you can order many wild Betta species from Oliver Lucanus at www.belowwater.com in Canada.

----------


## Mudskipper

Interesting site, but nothing on wild bettas. It's ok, it won't be for a few more years so I'll enjoy while I can.

----------


## apistomaster

When the time comes just sign up to receive Oliver's current stock and price list which he sends out every two months. That is where you will see what wild Betta spp he has in stock.

----------


## Mudskipper

OK...cool. Thanks so much for the lead. I will check into his list when I do move over.

----------


## similus

Fishes received safe and sound. Thank you guys.  :Well done:

----------


## Mudskipper

8-) It was really great meeting everyone too. Next round...hahaha.

----------


## Emokidz

Yes it was! Really had a lot of fun talking with everyone and sharing. Will try to get some pictures up once they colour up!

----------


## Mudskipper

Amazingly...even after I covered the tank, the female unimac managed to jump and jump and jump and move the cover...and jumped. Don't think she's going to make it. *sigh* Fortunately, I put the male with my lone female and she's in love. Both swimming around happily together. Still hope the jumper survives.

----------


## Emokidz

I'm sorry to hear that mudskipper, hopefully the remaining pair will bear some babies in time!

----------


## Mudskipper

Nah, it's ok. I kinda had that feeling last night. I even doubled up on the egg crates and plastic mesh...but if they are bound and determined to do it, there's nothing you can do to prevent them, I guess...short of tying their tails down to an anchor. Anyhoo, the male is very happy with the female I've had all along and he is suddenly in full shimmery colour and she is showing her bushing maiden shades. They are swimming together, lying on the ground together, eating together...so hopefully soon they will be...now, I'll leave that up to your imagination.

----------


## 12end

Are there any cheap, good quality betta pairs in Singapore? Cuz' I was looking round and sellers have been asking for alot of money for their pairs.

----------


## 900801

Good quality and cheap doubt you'll hardly find any. Maybe if you're luckily but how much is considered expensive to you? Sometimes a lot of people don't know the amount of work that singapore breeders put in just to obtain that quality pair. Many generations to solidify the color, food $1-2 per day for 3-4 months that's like $40 already. They sell at most 1-2 pairs it hardly even events off. Excluding effort needed to change water, time needed to wash the food. I do understand if your coming from a student point of view. Just set aside some money for 2-3 months worth of allowance. Just my two cents.

----------


## 900801

Hope everyone enjoyed their new acquisition and may it breed for you guys.  :Smile:

----------


## Mudskipper

I think the point that 900901 is trying to make is that in this world, you get what you pay for. If you want high quality stuff, you have to be prepared to pay a little more for it than say, B or C grade. Take a look at the shrimp world. People are paying lots for high grade shrimp because they enjoy them. Quite frankly, if you are an experienced betta keeper ... wild or ornamental ... you will realise that it takes a lot to produce good quality fishes. You can't expect to pay peanuts for a show champion...fish, cat, dog or monkey. I know that we all want to get our money's worth but reality sucks. Of course, once in a while, someone has to offload some good fishes at a great price but it will seldom be "cheap" even at that point.

----------


## similus

Wild bettas are usually hard to come by in Singapore... as the saying goes "物以稀为贵".

----------


## Emokidz

> Are there any cheap, good quality betta pairs in Singapore? Cuz' I was looking round and sellers have been asking for alot of money for their pairs.


From time to time (and this is quite rare), fish shops such as C328 and Y618 will bring in wild betta at affordable prices. You can ask the store attendants for more info / if the fish are coming in. Chances are, they will not be identified with the location of their species and you'll need to do a bit of conditioning before they start colouring up. Otherwise, wild betta in general are not very cheap or easy to find around here. As mentioned above, the amount of dedication and care hobbyists take to raise spawns is very great. As a result, most hobbyists would rather keep the spawn (which has so much sentimental value) than to sell it off cheap.

----------


## johannes

Thanks to all of you for coming and collecting the wild Bettas on that very night.
Guess it was quite a successful mini mass order..

----------


## Mudskipper

Very mini...but very happy betta lovers. We hope that more people will start getting interested in wild bettas.

----------


## oddstamp

> Are there any cheap, good quality betta pairs in Singapore? Cuz' I was looking round and sellers have been asking for alot of money for their pairs.


Can try getting a headstart into some wild bettas like pugnax, imbellis, bellica,falx as occassionally offered by the bros in the forumns. they are quite affordable and good quality at 10 to 20 for a pair....

----------


## 12end

Ok thanks for the info haha.

----------


## guppee

Wow! The prices of these wild bettas are really like our coe now. :Surprised:

----------


## Mudskipper

Hahaha, the prices have come down a lot over the years. They used to be much more expensive.

----------


## guppee

REALLY :Embarassed: 
There was an importer who specialize on these buggers; bettas, paros, by the name of Patrick. I guess he is not around anymore. is he?

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Wow! The prices of these wild bettas are really like our coe now.


That time just recently saw at Y618 only $1.80  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
Buy a pair $3.60.. Can't even buy a set macdonald happy meal hehe

----------


## Mudskipper

Those are coccina. Recently saw a huge influx of coccina for ridiculously good price. Most are not available that cheap, as you know yourself. Of course, if you want them for free...you can always go out and catch pugnax. Super beautiful.

----------


## guppee

If there's going to be another group order, I'll be interested in the albi.  :Smile:

----------


## exotic_idiot

Hehe yup, I have free ones don't I?

----------


## Fendi

> If there's going to be another group order, I'll be interested in the albi.


 Saw a pair of albi @ 328 just now.5/9/2011.


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk

----------


## guppee

Thanks Fendi, will check it out.

----------


## Mudskipper

Just got an email from Hermanus that the last order for this trip will be taken on Thursday. The price list is the same as the one before. If you want to order, just send him an email and he will be in Singapore this weekend. Cheers, everyone.

----------


## Luc Tango

How could I have missed this thread?!  :Sad:

----------


## Emokidz

Haha. Don't worry! There'll always be other opportunities in future.

----------


## Luc Tango

Aiy, I got a spare tank now and I was thinking of wild bettas again. I got my channoides from Hermanus years ago and I must say his fishes are top quality. Would like to get something from him soon. (hopefully i don't fill up the tank with something else before then. :X)

----------


## Emokidz

Haha! Yes they are! And resist the urge for a while! THe opportunity may be rare, but when it comes, you shouldn't miss it!

----------


## greatwallmanitou

> OK, here's the new thread. Just received an email from Hermanus in Jakarta with a list of what he has available. He didn't send prices and I just replied asking for them. Until we get that, this is the list of what is available from him:
> 
> Albimarginata
> Chanoides
> Unimaculata
> Compuncta
> Patoti
> Ideii
> Ocellata temp. n/a
> ...


Hi Guys,

I'm in US now but will be in KL (and maybe SG) starting this December/January. I already PM'ed some of you about trading fish from US (if I can get them on the airplane) for fish from SG, Malaysia, & Indonesia.

I'm confused about 8 species on your list. Rubra, balunga, brownorum, persephone, bellica, smaragdina, imbellis, & mahachai are from places much closer to KL than Jakarta.

Are these fish not available in KL? Is the flight from SG to Jakarta cheaper/faster than SG to KL? 

Hope to meet some of you at C328.

Best Regards,
Joseph

----------


## greatwallmanitou

> Pls note that one can only carry back a max of 3l of water or 30 fishes from overseas.


Bernie can you give me more info about this? Overseas you mean Jakarta to SG only? US to KL? 3l water 1 bag or can be 30 bags of 100ml water?

----------


## Mudskipper

The rule is for anywhere to Singapore. Most wild betta folks pack their fishes in small bags individually.

----------


## royss78

> The rule is for anywhere to Singapore. Most wild betta folks pack their fishes in small bags individually.


Bro, can I still put in an order for betta persephone and coccina? I was in Singapore today and managed to go to C328 but they only have channoides. Let me know. Thanks!

----------


## Mudskipper

> Bro, can I still put in an order for betta persephone and coccina? I was in Singapore today and managed to go to C328 but they only have channoides. Let me know. Thanks!


Sorry dude, this was a long time ago. If you're looking for persephone and coccina, you might contact Emokidz. He has some.

----------

